# Winstrol and Anadrol an Effective Steroid Stack?



## Arnold (Apr 13, 2010)

*Ask Bill Roberts: Winstrol and Anadrol an Effective Steroid Stack?*

*Question:
Hi Bill, I???m very limited in my choices for a cycle. A friend has a pretty good amount of tablets left over that he???ll let me have, but his source has disappeared and I don???t know where else to go. All there is is Winstrol and Anadrol. Can I make a good cycle out of these? I have been training for 5 years and am 25 years old. Would I better off with one of the prohormones being sold now? Some of them are supposed to be pretty powerful. Thanks bud.*

*Answer:*
You know, there???s a strong trend in bodybuilding where planning for steroid cycles seems to always insist that the results be near-maximal, with anything else looked upon with disdain. The fact is though that particularly in the past, but even today for some, impressive results have been had with use of even only a single oral at modest dosage.

Such a program is not as effective as a good stack, but if it suits a given person???s needs there is nothing wrong with it.

Short answer: yes, decent results can be had with what is available to you.

Where you can run into a problem is that estrogen levels may well fall below normal during this cycle, as neither of these drugs aromatizes. Perhaps surprisingly, men don???t do well with abnormally low estrogen: side effects commonly include poor or non-existent libido, depression, and joint problems.

Your body produces estrogen principally from testosterone, so when natural testosterone production is shut down, estrogen levels can fall problematically low.

HCG is quite easy to obtain these days from overseas via the Internet. Use of 100-125 IU daily, or twice that every other day, will generally maintain normal testosterone levels, which not only will avoid any low-estrogen problem but will also aid the cycle due to the added testosterone.

A reasonable dose of the orals would be 100 mg/day each in divided doses. I would limit this usage to six weeks due to the liver toxicity of each of these compounds.

The ???prohormones??? being sold today are generally nasty and inferior to pharmaceutical anabolic steroids. The Winstrol and Anadrol that you have access to are far superior choices to any of the supposedly legal products.

*Source: Mesomorphosis.com *


----------

